# problem mounting ext2 partition



## yoxter (Jun 23, 2012)

*H*i,

*I* have a*n* external hard disk with a partition on HFS+ and another on EXT2. *I* mounted the EXT2 partition without problem *i*n the morning, but *I'*ve copied some files on the EXT2 partition using a linux live CD and now *I* can not acces*s* the EXT2 partition.

*I* tried mounting the partition as root and *I* get this error:


```
FreeBSD# mount -t ext2fs /dev/da2s2 /mnt
mount: /dev/da2s2 : Operation not permitted
```

*A*ny idea?


----------



## UNIXgod (Jun 24, 2012)

Read man ext2fs(5)


----------

